# Cannabis Mamas and MJ lovers



## yippiehippie

Welcome to Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers!










Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we don't want to discourage anyone from joining us.

Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!


----------



## zonapellucida

sub


----------



## Mama2Rio

wahoo! spring!


----------



## Mal85

Hi all. I used to post a little to these threads, but kind of lost track a while back. I'm having a bit of an issue right now...

First off, I'm pregnant, we're expecting our second baby and are so excited! I'm 11 weeks along right now. The only thing that has kept my evening nausea at bay the last several weeks has been my good, green friend. Just a couple of hits around dinner time has made me able to eat a good dinner and keep it down.

Secondly... I have also been job hunting the last several months. Shortly before finding out I was pregnant, I went and took a few exams to be put on a list for jobs with the state I live in. I had stopped smoking in case I got a call, but found out what a long shot it was, so I had taken it up again, but pretty lightly.

Well, I got a letter with an invitation for an interview. I stopped smoking as soon as I got it and called yesterday to set up an interview, they already want me to come in this Friday! I'll but just a week out of having stopped smoking. I was smoking daily, but only a couple/few hits a day in the late evening. As I said before, I have stopped here and there in the last several months what with the job hunting and possibility of having to test for a job. So, it hasn't been consistent usage, although when I do smoke it is daily... clear as mud?

So, anyway, if I get offered this job, I'll have to pee for it. Anything I can do to help get this out of my system quickly? And safe to do while pregnant. I am so scared of being the pregnant woman that fails the drug test, how bad would that look on my part?! I've been drinking tons of water anyway because it's the only drink that sounds good to me right now. My nausea has, luckily, really let up in the last two weeks, so I've been doing okay without it and had already planned to quit smoking as soon as the morning sickness let up.

When is the soonest I could hope to pee clean? A good friend of mine says he has never failed a test by just drinking a gallon of water the morning of the test, taking a B-6 vitamin to make his pee yellow... is drinking that much water at one time safe while I'm pregnant? I'll take any suggestions I can get!


----------



## Halls

Mallory -- Drinking that much water shouldn't be a problem (since that's what they recommend for ultrasounds anyway...







) It definately won't feel good though! Not sure about how it should work to dilute the MJ though.


----------



## yippiehippie

Happy Holidays!!! Hope everyone is enjoying themselves and celebrating

Mallory - I don't really know what's safe for you, but you might be fine. Honestly, I don't think that drinking a gallon of water sounds that bad...there's been days, especially when preggers, that I've drank at least that! You should probably drink a lot of water leading up to it to (like now) and just stay healthy, that's my advice. You could maybe put off the drug test somehow, like tell them you're going out of town that next day or something? People tend to believe pregnant women


----------



## monkeyma

lurking... haven't partaken in a long time...

Mal if you tak B6, do it the night before. It turned my pee neon yellow right after... very obvious, but the next day it was more watered down. You might want to try that out beforehand to see what I mean. Also, one of my friends who's pretty knowledgeable once told me that the tests dont exactly test for MJ, but for a biproduct that "drips" into your urine every so often. It's not about the quantity of water you drink immediately before, but getting yourself peeing enough so that your peeing before that drip happens and can build up. I passed a test by drinking enough water that I had to pee every 15 minutes or so. I started the afternoon before the test and peed right before I left for the test. Obnoxious, but it worked. GL. Oh and I smoked a little every day and stopped only the day before the test (yes, pretty silly on my part).


----------



## Mal85

Thanks for the replies ladies, it really helps me feel better about it! The friend who suggested drinking all the water did say to make sure and pee at least once, preferrably twice before I take the test, so I think that would go along with what you're talking about, monkey.

I have my interview this afternoon and am feeling a little nervous. I've done some research though and I think the way this will go is I'll have this interview, then they will do call-backs. So, if I get called for a second interview, it'd be a while before the hiring process would actually happen. This helps put my mind at ease a lot! I should definitely be clean if I were to get the job, but I'll still take precautions just in case.

Send me some job woo, please!


----------



## canadianhippie

Hello my MJ Mama's!! I hope you remember me, i remember a few of you! Well, still standing strong with lactivism, non-circing and keeping my son vax free and organic! Im just completing my first year in college, looking to transfer back to Toronto to continue my degree, my intention was to be a teacher with my bachelor in ECE but now im thinking ill finish my diploma and chase my dream I had through highschool and after graduation and before my baby, which is film and tv production, Im actually quite good at directing, editing and cinematography, its my artistic outlet, i do see things in moving pictures !

I also have been single mom-ing it, baby's dad hasnt had much of a positive influence and now that he's coming to up to two years old, any influence can be negative so distance is becoming a factor on my part as well. On a very very very positive note...I was set up through a mutual friend with someone who she thought I would clic with and we want the same things in life and had the same bad experiences in relationships and are looking for committment.

sure enough, i fell madly madly in love! we have that eharmony relationship! lol so supportive and we feel the same way about each other, when we kissed it was like instant fireworks and its like that every time we kiss! and my son took to him instantly, more than any other male hes met, no tears and by the second time they met he was crawling on his lap, smiling and laughing with him, i couldnt ask for anything more and he's my soulmate without a doubt in my mind, we both feel so blessed!

so enough about my lovey dovey-ness, the mj! Well i cut down alot due to money and not high quality so it was dragging me down. Ive actually been without for over a week and its been a long long time since that, but even though im cutting down Im still so supportive of others using it to their benefit.

For laws, up here in Canada there has been a problem with doctors refusing it to patients who do really need it so apparently they have a time stamp on how they can prove their case and procedures before some law changes! who knows but a slight move in the direction of allowing more to have access is always a good thing

We got the global marijuana march coming up in Toronto soon, anyone attending or having a similar event in your city? and 4:20 was the other day, any special festivities, is that a Canada thing?

anyways long post, not sure when i can pop back on here, still part time working too but miss u all lots and appreciate the like-mindedness, cant find it anywhere else but on here, you mom's are amazing!

lots of positive vibes and puff puff passing from Canadianhippie and her 20month old who thinks he's 6 !


----------



## Jenni1894

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mal85*
> 
> Hi all. I used to post a little to these threads, but kind of lost track a while back. I'm having a bit of an issue right now...
> 
> First off, I'm pregnant, we're expecting our second baby and are so excited! I'm 11 weeks along right now. The only thing that has kept my evening nausea at bay the last several weeks has been my good, green friend. Just a couple of hits around dinner time has made me able to eat a good dinner and keep it down.
> 
> Secondly... I have also been job hunting the last several months. Shortly before finding out I was pregnant, I went and took a few exams to be put on a list for jobs with the state I live in. I had stopped smoking in case I got a call, but found out what a long shot it was, so I had taken it up again, but pretty lightly.
> 
> Well, I got a letter with an invitation for an interview. I stopped smoking as soon as I got it and called yesterday to set up an interview, they already want me to come in this Friday! I'll but just a week out of having stopped smoking. I was smoking daily, but only a couple/few hits a day in the late evening. As I said before, I have stopped here and there in the last several months what with the job hunting and possibility of having to test for a job. So, it hasn't been consistent usage, although when I do smoke it is daily... clear as mud?
> 
> So, anyway, if I get offered this job, I'll have to pee for it. Anything I can do to help get this out of my system quickly? And safe to do while pregnant. I am so scared of being the pregnant woman that fails the drug test, how bad would that look on my part?! I've been drinking tons of water anyway because it's the only drink that sounds good to me right now. My nausea has, luckily, really let up in the last two weeks, so I've been doing okay without it and had already planned to quit smoking as soon as the morning sickness let up.
> 
> When is the soonest I could hope to pee clean? A good friend of mine says he has never failed a test by just drinking a gallon of water the morning of the test, taking a B-6 vitamin to make his pee yellow... is drinking that much water at one time safe while I'm pregnant? I'll take any suggestions I can get!


I'm pretty sure that it takes a couple of months to clean out. Water will not do it. It also depends on how "good" yout stuff is. the better the stuff, the more THC...the longer it takes to get out of your body. I know quite a few people who tried this and failed. myself included! Alot of tests these days not only test for the levels of THC but also how diluted or covered up things are. The only thing that worked for me besides being clean for 3+ months was one of those drinks you can buy at a shop. I wish I remembered what it was, the effects weren't pretty, but it worked, I passed and got the job.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Mal85: a friend of mine in the army would get randomly tested and he always took cranberry sups and drank a tone of water. never tested positive. he would stop smoking about 48-hrs prior to a possible test and begin the cranberry and water routine. cranberry will flush your system very well. i won't make any promises, but it might be worth a try. good luck on your job search!


----------



## justrose13

Subbing


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jenni1894*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that it takes a couple of months to clean out. Water will not do it. It also depends on how "good" yout stuff is. the better the stuff, the more THC...the longer it takes to get out of your body. I know quite a few people who tried this and failed. myself included! Alot of tests these days not only test for the levels of THC but also how diluted or covered up things are. The only thing that worked for me besides being clean for 3+ months was one of those drinks you can buy at a shop. I wish I remembered what it was, the effects weren't pretty, but it worked, I passed and got the job.


IT shouldn't take that long, unless you're in bad shape! MJ loves fat! The better shape you're in, the more active, and the more water you drink, the better the results Of course, it depends on the test! Oh, and water DOES help, dramatically...it flushes your system (among other things). When I took my last test I thought it was so silly to hear they look at clear urine and at bright urine as an indicator. Isn't clear pee a sign you drink enough and are healthy!? My gosh, I drink so much living in the desert mine's always clear, except after I take vit B, which is daily! So, I'm healthy, but gave a reason for suspecting it, go figure...what a messed up healthcare system we have.


----------



## Jenni1894

Ha....10 plus years ago I was not in good shape and had an extra 20 lbs of fat for it to hide it!!!! My activity was drinking and dancing!! lol


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Hi there, I posted this subject in the wrong area a few days ago but now I am of sound mind and am going to give it another shot 

Does anyone have knowledge of the current situation in Amsterdam? We are traveling there next week and have had this trip booked for a year and a half. Someone mentioned casually to my husband that they are in the process of making it illegal for tourists to buy smoke. Coffee shops are going "Members Only" and you have to be a Netherlands citizen in order to gain membership. One article we found online said they expect complete compliance by 7/1/11 We will be there 6/23-6/26 and Im curious what to expect. Im really bummed at the idea that I might not be able to visit any coffee shops. Although it is not the only reason we decided to include Amsterdam in our travels, it did play a major part in it. Anyone been there recently or have any info on this?

Thanks!!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoxOfRainMama*
> 
> Hi there, I posted this subject in the wrong area a few days ago but now I am of sound mind and am going to give it another shot
> 
> Does anyone have knowledge of the current situation in Amsterdam? We are traveling there next week and have had this trip booked for a year and a half. Someone mentioned casually to my husband that they are in the process of making it illegal for tourists to buy smoke. Coffee shops are going "Members Only" and you have to be a Netherlands citizen in order to gain membership. One article we found online said they expect complete compliance by 7/1/11 We will be there 6/23-6/26 and Im curious what to expect. Im really bummed at the idea that I might not be able to visit any coffee shops. Although it is not the only reason we decided to include Amsterdam in our travels, it did play a major part in it. Anyone been there recently or have any info on this?
> 
> Thanks!!


I have no idea an answer, but OMG, seriously!! That's so awful...won't they lose so much tourism money if they do this?? Crazy.

AFM, just found out I'm preggers and am really wanting to start growing. Met with our area NORML leader and am excited to get some medical seeds, just don't have the house yet. MJ helped me tremendously last time around. I get bad morning sickness and REALLY bad mood swings. It wasn't as big of a deal to scream and cry for DH, but now that I have DS, no way. Thank you, MJ


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

Well I am back from Europe and happy to report that Amsterdam was business as usual. From what I understand the lawmakers are trying to get this new law established and not making a lot of progress. It would KILL tourism for Amsterdam and change the "Positive FEEL" of it forever. My visit to Amsterdam will always hold a treasured spot in my heart. It is an amazing city. We hit the coffee shops, The Anne Frank House, The Van Gogh Museum, The Flower Market, Dam Square and walked almost everywhere. It was like a dream. I get teary just typing about how much I love it! I HIGHLY suggest if you are ever given the opportunity to visit..... TAKE IT and GO!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoxOfRainMama*
> 
> Well I am back from Europe and happy to report that Amsterdam was business as usual. From what I understand the lawmakers are trying to get this new law established and not making a lot of progress. It would KILL tourism for Amsterdam and change the "Positive FEEL" of it forever. My visit to Amsterdam will always hold a treasured spot in my heart. It is an amazing city. We hit the coffee shops, The Anne Frank House, The Van Gogh Museum, The Flower Market, Dam Square and walked almost everywhere. It was like a dream. I get teary just typing about how much I love it! I HIGHLY suggest if you are ever given the opportunity to visit..... TAKE IT and GO!


Sounds amazing, so glad you had such a great time!

AMF, I need to start researching growing! We'll be moving to the country in a couple months and I can't wait to grow our own...does anyone have any recommendations of good resources to learn?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoxOfRainMama*
> 
> My visit to Amsterdam will always hold a treasured spot in my heart. It is an amazing city. We hit the coffee shops, The Anne Frank House, The Van Gogh Museum, The Flower Market, Dam Square and walked almost everywhere. It was like a dream. I get teary just typing about how much I love it! I HIGHLY suggest if you are ever given the opportunity to visit..... TAKE IT and GO!


I was there in 2001, and had a similar experience. It is a wonderful, clean city. I hope to go back one day, but I'll be pissed if that silly law goes into effect! Anyway, I used to be a regular in this tribe years ago. Just thought I'd pop in to say hello! BTW, my dd who was conceived a couple months after we visited Amsterdam, is named Annelies (after Anne Frank) due to our experience at the Anne Frank House.


----------



## BoxOfRainMama

It is a very clean city. My husband was shocked that there were no homeless people / people begging for food and change. They take good care of their people. We woke up early one morning and walked the streets before anything was open and street crews were out there cleaning the streets with hoses. Such a beautiful city!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hi ladies I don't know if this is a very active forum but I'd like to join, I'm an avid smoker, and I did post here a long while back when I was active on the boards  Nice to see you all again


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal

Hey Mamas....it's be FOREVER since I've posted hellos, like, years now....I just wanted to let you know that I used YippieHippies awesome thread starter list of Cannabis Info in a thread on a thread in Parents as Partners:

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1327317/how-much-support-to-reasonably-expect/20#post_16636988

The info just needed to be posted...ugh. I hope you don't mind that I did that. <3


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverysMomma*
> 
> Hey Mamas....it's be FOREVER since I've posted hellos, like, years now....I just wanted to let you know that I used YippieHippies awesome thread starter list of Cannabis Info in a thread on a thread in Parents as Partners:
> 
> http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1327317/how-much-support-to-reasonably-expect/20#post_16636988
> 
> The info just needed to be posted...ugh. I hope you don't mind that I did that. <3


Ha, what a thread! I wasn't about to get into it, but yeah, it was her own issue w/willpower sounds like. Funny how people start getting so defensive/argumentative when a conversation turns to the evil weed, lol! How sad that such a great and helpful herb can be the bearer of such bad (and wrong) opinions


----------



## Sweetmama26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> Ha, what a thread! I wasn't about to get into it, but yeah, it was her own issue w/willpower sounds like. Funny how people start getting so defensive/argumentative when a conversation turns to the evil weed, lol! How sad that such a great and helpful herb can be the bearer of such bad (and wrong) opinions


ITA with this post


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal

Thanks, mamas, glad I'm not the only one who thought it was a bit ridiculous!


----------



## Sweetmama26

When it comes to MJ you're always going to have those ridiculous opinions that pot is bad for you. It's not.


----------



## trekkingirl

someone told me that THC crosses through breastmilk much much stronger than it effects the actual smoker. This sounded like a load of BS to me but I have yet to come across anything to disprove this statement. I thought you ladies might be able to throw me a link? Thanks


----------



## curiousmomma

Ok Ladies, ive got a question..

I have a friend whose been smoking for quite sometime. She didnt smoke during her first pregnancy...but this second one is almost intolerable without MJ. She's got severe anxiety and appetite issues, and is against any type of pharm drugs. She's 18 weeks now, but scared to continue smoking, because she has heard from someone that CPS can take your child if the meconium is tested, and marijuana is shown positive. We live in TN, and ive tried to research this question for weeks with no results. Ive been told that CPS only worries with other "bad" drugs...because no studies can prove that MJ has negative effects during pregnancy. She is just worried about losing the child, or having to deal with CPS issues...I, however, am more concerned with her sanity if she has to quit... Its the only thing that brings her out of severe depression and extreme anxiety episodes that last for days without smoking...Any replies will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Alphaghetti

I can't imagine that they just go around testing peoples' meconium. Unless she's already under investigation with CPS, I very very highly doubt that anyone will test anything of hers. If she is under investigation, I still can't imagine it...but then again, the only thing I know about Tennessee mj laws is that they don't care if you smoke it at BONNAROO!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curiousmomma*
> 
> Ok Ladies, ive got a question..
> 
> I have a friend whose been smoking for quite sometime. She didnt smoke during her first pregnancy...but this second one is almost intolerable without MJ. She's got severe anxiety and appetite issues, and is against any type of pharm drugs. She's 18 weeks now, but scared to continue smoking, because she has heard from someone that CPS can take your child if the meconium is tested, and marijuana is shown positive. We live in TN, and ive tried to research this question for weeks with no results. Ive been told that CPS only worries with other "bad" drugs...because no studies can prove that MJ has negative effects during pregnancy. She is just worried about losing the child, or having to deal with CPS issues...I, however, am more concerned with her sanity if she has to quit... Its the only thing that brings her out of severe depression and extreme anxiety episodes that last for days without smoking...Any replies will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Attila the Honey

Hi mamas - I just wanted to post to sub. I've been researching using MJ for my disabling anxiety (I have panic disorder with agoraphobia and severe anxiety). My pdoc is great but she just keeps giving me more and more anti-depressants; mood stabilizers and benzos and they have such bad side effects. At the last appointment she recommended I take a moderate dose of klonopin 3x a day whether I need it or not.







That stuff is addictive and that really scares me! But without it - like I mentioned- I am pretty disabled with anxiety on a daily basis.

So I got a little MJ from a friend on Sunday and tried a very little. I was so scared it would give me worse anxiety but it didn't. I felt calm and peaceful enough to clean my kitchen and invite friends over for an impromptu pasta dinner (something I hadn't been able to do in months - have friends in my home). I was not edgy and irritable anymore and all my paranoid anxious fears abated. I definitely didn't have enough to feel high at all - I just felt NORMAL again.

I am so happy to find this tribe. As someone new to MJ I am eager to learn more from you all.


----------



## Mama2Rio

Welcome Attilla! i hope your able to get off all those prescriptions! i have mild anxiety that use to be worse. now i just end up staying at home instead of going to the grocery store or just out in general if i go into panic mode, if i really need to go then i might take a toke or 2. if i don't have any smoke then i stay home. i've been dealing with it for a long time and i never met anyone with similar issues until i met my best-friend in college who was the same way. we both smoked to ease our anxieties and manage depression. because of her i was actually getting out to bars and shopping instead of hiding in the woods (yes, we both hid in the woods). i still have issues with shopping more than anything. i don't know what we would have done if we didn't smoke. now that i'm at a completely different stage in life, i don't smoke nearly as much and only use it in real times of need, for me it's a motivator to live a normal life when things start crashing down. good luck to you!


----------



## yippiehippie

This tribe's not been very active, but glad to have any of you newbies, welcome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> someone told me that THC crosses through breastmilk much much stronger than it effects the actual smoker. This sounded like a load of BS to me but I have yet to come across anything to disprove this statement. I thought you ladies might be able to throw me a link? Thanks


I think you're right about the BS. The best way to disprove is to see the effects! It never effected my son either way, and believe me, I was very aware in the beginning if he acted/slept differently if I'd smoked or not. I was pretty concerned when he was newborn, but I had issues with PPD and had a horrible infection and my stitches tore, so I was in physical and mental pain and it helped me greatly!He's still nursing and no change still

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curiousmomma*
> 
> Ok Ladies, ive got a question..
> 
> I have a friend whose been smoking for quite sometime. She didnt smoke during her first pregnancy...but this second one is almost intolerable without MJ. She's got severe anxiety and appetite issues, and is against any type of pharm drugs. She's 18 weeks now, but scared to continue smoking, because she has heard from someone that CPS can take your child if the meconium is tested, and marijuana is shown positive. We live in TN, and ive tried to research this question for weeks with no results. Ive been told that CPS only worries with other "bad" drugs...because no studies can prove that MJ has negative effects during pregnancy. She is just worried about losing the child, or having to deal with CPS issues...I, however, am more concerned with her sanity if she has to quit... Its the only thing that brings her out of severe depression and extreme anxiety episodes that last for days without smoking...Any replies will be GREATLY appreciated!


Can't answer that, I have heard of it happening but can't imagine that it's done regularly with no reason. Insurance doesn't want to pay to drug test every mom! I wonder if she'd consider a home birth? That made me much less anxious about the labor than I would have been if I'd done hospital!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attila the Honey*
> 
> Hi mamas - I just wanted to post to sub. I've been researching using MJ for my disabling anxiety (I have panic disorder with agoraphobia and severe anxiety). My pdoc is great but she just keeps giving me more and more anti-depressants; mood stabilizers and benzos and they have such bad side effects. At the last appointment she recommended I take a moderate dose of klonopin 3x a day whether I need it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That stuff is addictive and that really scares me! But without it - like I mentioned- I am pretty disabled with anxiety on a daily basis.
> 
> So I got a little MJ from a friend on Sunday and tried a very little. I was so scared it would give me worse anxiety but it didn't. I felt calm and peaceful enough to clean my kitchen and invite friends over for an impromptu pasta dinner (something I hadn't been able to do in months - have friends in my home). I was not edgy and irritable anymore and all my paranoid anxious fears abated. I definitely didn't have enough to feel high at all - I just felt NORMAL again.
> 
> I am so happy to find this tribe. As someone new to MJ I am eager to learn more from you all.


So happy to hear stories like this! Don't you wish you could share it with everyone w/o feeling like a criminal?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio*
> 
> Welcome Attilla! i hope your able to get off all those prescriptions! i have mild anxiety that use to be worse. now i just end up staying at home instead of going to the grocery store or just out in general if i go into panic mode, if i really need to go then i might take a toke or 2. if i don't have any smoke then i stay home. i've been dealing with it for a long time and i never met anyone with similar issues until i met my best-friend in college who was the same way. we both smoked to ease our anxieties and manage depression. because of her i was actually getting out to bars and shopping instead of hiding in the woods (yes, we both hid in the woods). i still have issues with shopping more than anything. i don't know what we would have done if we didn't smoke. now that i'm at a completely different stage in life, i don't smoke nearly as much and only use it in real times of need, for me it's a motivator to live a normal life when things start crashing down. good luck to you!


FYI, we always have some on hand if you're ever in a bind and now that we moved are closer to you guys

Unfortunately lately I feel like I'm always in NEED But at least I have MJ to balance me out!


----------



## jadebutterfly

Hi i posted this on the winter autumn, but i think it would be better here, i hope its not to out of the subject, its mj at least

Hi Mj mamas, I have a question, its related to mj in breastfeeding, and dd cbc blood test results. She had a not so low but low 4500 leucocytes and 244000 plaquets, her ped said they were low and might have to be checked again later because that is not norma, and hopefully they would be up again, cause if not we would have to test to see whats wrong.

He asked if she had just had a cold or some viral infection, that might be the cause, but it is not the case, she is super healthy.

I just wonder if Mj would have anything to do with a low leucocyte (which is like the white blood cells that fight infection) has to do with the immune system, and I remember i had read many articles saying how mj would compromise immune system.

So I was a little concerned about that, and ive stopped smoking to see if it improves, but i miss it and im not sure if it has anything to do or is it even necessary to stop.

????? Thanks


----------



## canadianhippie

Hi Mama's!!! Im back, totally fell off the mothering bandwagon but its time i come back to my likeminded roots

Soo, ill have to peak at what's been going, but Im still using the lovely green herb for stress relief and meditation, melts my tension and clears my thoughts

My dear baby boy is over 2 years old now, building his sentances and exploring his independance and making me laugh at his humour and dramatizations

hope to chat soon with you all !


----------



## RachelL321

Haven't been around in a while, life has been chaotic to say the least. Anyone in the Atlanta Ga area want to get together for a play date or anything? I need some adult socialization before I go crazy! I have a 5 year old and an 18 month old, both girls. I have very few Friends in the area and non of them are like minded. My go to guy disappeared on me several months ago and I have had to turn back to pain meds to deal with day to day activity. I think it is time to look into moving to a more friendly state


----------



## ~D~

Hey all!! Just bumping this thread to see if it's worth it to start a new season! Haven't been on in forever, but I've been MIA you could say... Just received my Medical Mj card in the mail this week after a 5 month wait... Dealing with severe and chronic pain from 2 herniated discs at C5-6 & C6-7. Mj is a lifesaver in dealing with all my momma duties to DD13 & DS10 <3 Love and light to all!!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~D~*
> 
> Hey all!! Just bumping this thread to see if it's worth it to start a new season! Haven't been on in forever, but I've been MIA you could say... Just received my Medical Mj card in the mail this week after a 5 month wait... Dealing with severe and chronic pain from 2 herniated discs at C5-6 & C6-7. Mj is a lifesaver in dealing with all my momma duties to DD13 & DS10 <3 Love and light to all!!


Congrats on your card and good to see ya back!!

Does anyone grow w/limited space? We've finally bought a house and have a huge yard, but very little room inside and no garage. Wondering what we could do. We'd have some awesome friends who'd give us "starter" plants (i dont' know the terminology for any of it!) so we wouldn't have to start from seeds and they said that's much easier, but do we pretty much need an enclosed room? And if it was inside it would smell a lot, right? (like in a closet or something). Maybe we'll have to jump on building a shed...


----------



## ~D~

Hi! I've been looking for a reliable 'turn key' grow box to purchase. I can't grow outside, and don't have much room inside either. I've been looking long and hard, and some of them are pretty expensive. But as far as smell, you would want one that's sealed really good, and that has a carbon filter. I'm sure it wouldn't completely eliminate all the smell but it should help... I'll post some links to a few so you get the idea. I haven't figured out which seller/mfg are reputable, so I'm still searching, but you'll get the idea...

http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.com/grow-boxes/

http://www.primogrowbox.com/


----------



## Montse




----------



## yippiehippie

Diana - thanks! I never even thought of anything like that, i'll have to look more into it too.

Montse - Yay, another phoenician! Welcome


----------



## ~D~

I really cant afford anything extravagant but it seems like a good option. If you're handy you could reasonably build a DIY for tons less $$, but I am not so much


----------



## trekkingirl

a plastic storage shed from a hardware store is what I've heard people using. There is a filter you can buy from hydro stores that eliminates odor. Those links seem to have really expensive products! Yikes! Seems to me it would be much cheaper to make your own room?


----------



## Mom31

Subbing....  I am a single mama to two- 6 and 8. I have ridiculous anxiety and my dr will not prescribe a benzo- so smoking it is.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> a plastic storage shed from a hardware store is what I've heard people using. There is a filter you can buy from hydro stores that eliminates odor. Those links seem to have really expensive products! Yikes! Seems to me it would be much cheaper to make your own room?


You're so right, it IS a whole lot cheaper to make your own room. I never thought of using one of those, but in my apt, I would worry that it would be too big. That might be a great idea if I had a garage to set it up in. Could probably modify it from the inside to seal it from light/air exchanges...

I need something about the size of a filing cabinet though, that's all I have room for here. Wish I knew someone that was good at carpentry, I would love to have a sealed cabinet that could double as a night stand or something.


----------



## ~D~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emilie2*
> 
> Subbing....  I am a single mama to two- 6 and 8. I have ridiculous anxiety and my dr will not prescribe a benzo- so smoking it is.










Welcome


----------



## canadianhippie

aww Hi ~D~!! your so lucky u got your card! congrats!!

Im happy the thread had a burst of convo's 

I tried seeding this summer but left and they just got all moldy, Im too concerned about the risk of growing in my home to really give it a go honestly

I decided to try and wait out buying too because Im paying $60 for a quarter of very poor quality poop, so Ill wait until I can get a better price and source

Anyone following activism? Im out of the loop for that and I havent researched any new resources for toking mothers (ie breastfeeding/pregnancy)

Has anyone read Women and cannabis?

My new research venture....hemp farming!! what do you all think? have you looked into it yourself? Im not even aware of the laws for it in my area, from my knowledge before, it's very hard to be licensed to grow hemp


----------



## Mom31

we are paying 60 to.... good thing boyfriend takes care of all that.


----------



## canadianhippie

lol lucky, my DP doesn't smoke himself, used to but he was the anxious type smoker, easier on the wallet tho

I looked into hemp farming, it appears the licensing wont be such an issue, however like any other crops it requires alot of work! I hope hemp becomes a more acceptable substance for uses in fabrics, food, etc.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~D~*
> 
> You're so right, it IS a whole lot cheaper to make your own room. I never thought of using one of those, but in my apt, I would worry that it would be too big. That might be a great idea if I had a garage to set it up in. Could probably modify it from the inside to seal it from light/air exchanges...
> 
> I need something about the size of a filing cabinet though, that's all I have room for here. Wish I knew someone that was good at carpentry, I would love to have a sealed cabinet that could double as a night stand or something.


DH jsut finished our chicken coop, so I guess I know what his next project should be, lol! He's the one that smokes all our stuff (purely recreational, he has no issues whatsoever unlike my insomnia, stress type A personality!), so shouldn't be too hard to convince him!

Jeez, you guys, 60 for a quarter of not so good stuff?!?! That's CRAZY! We pay 55-60/oz and it works for me much better than stuff I got in the midwest (which was gross crap that I wouldn't want in my body now!). I guess we're so warm and close to Mexico though. I do know medical growers, but we really can't afford it, so no "organic" for me till we start growing!

I'm wondering if anyone here has medicated during birthing or after for after pains and can share their experiences?


----------



## trekkingirl

$40-$50 an eighth here in nor cal


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> DH jsut finished our chicken coop, so I guess I know what his next project should be, lol! He's the one that smokes all our stuff (purely recreational, he has no issues whatsoever unlike my insomnia, stress type A personality!), so shouldn't be too hard to convince him!
> 
> Jeez, you guys, 60 for a quarter of not so good stuff?!?! That's CRAZY! We pay 55-60/oz and it works for me much better than stuff I got in the midwest (which was gross crap that I wouldn't want in my body now!). I guess we're so warm and close to Mexico though. I do know medical growers, but we really can't afford it, so no "organic" for me till we start growing!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone here has medicated during birthing or after for after pains and can share their experiences?










$50-60 an ounce!!!! oh my, phoenix is lookin beautiful


----------



## cinnamongrl

Oh hi...I subbed to the "old" thread...Silly me.


----------



## yippiehippie

OK, so I asked a while ago about experiences medicating in labor and thought I'd post my update since I had mine a week ago

I didn't really have much during my fast (3 hr) labor. I did at the very beginning and who knows if it helped b/c the contractions were'n't that strong. Since they were so intense I had no time to think about it! It has, however, helped tremendously post partum. The afterpains were just awful, making me nauseated they were so strong. Weed was the only thing that helped, honestly (I tried lots of other herbal and homeopathic remedies too!). On monday DH went back to work and I was dreading it. At first sign of weepiness I had some and was immediately better. I made chocolates to keep on hand (though a quick toke is much faster in times of need!). I really wish I could broadcast to everyone what savior it can be, but, alas, I would be judged horribly by most people I know It's too bad when I see ppl suffer I KNOW would benefit. DH made a tincture too, anyone tried that?


----------



## Mama2Rio

I should have checked in a while ago... I see there's 2 threads going... maybe we should just do a 2012 thread?

~D~ it's good to see you around. hope things are going okay. Happy to see you've got your card!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> OK, so I asked a while ago about experiences medicating in labor and thought I'd post my update since I had mine a week ago
> 
> I didn't really have much during my fast (3 hr) labor. I did at the very beginning and who knows if it helped b/c the contractions were'n't that strong. Since they were so intense I had no time to think about it! It has, however, helped tremendously post partum. The afterpains were just awful, making me nauseated they were so strong. Weed was the only thing that helped, honestly (I tried lots of other herbal and homeopathic remedies too!). On monday DH went back to work and I was dreading it. At first sign of weepiness I had some and was immediately better. I made chocolates to keep on hand (though a quick toke is much faster in times of need!). I really wish I could broadcast to everyone what savior it can be, but, alas, I would be judged horribly by most people I know It's too bad when I see ppl suffer I KNOW would benefit. DH made a tincture too, anyone tried that?


I've been thinking of doing some kind of tea/tincture for during/after labor. my friend keeps telling me to do pot ramen, (i would do the thai kitchen soup/noodles if i really wanted), brings me back to having a cold in college. but i think a tincture would suit me better. not to mention, i'm looking forward to a big glass of wine after this one arrives. the tincture should work, i would just let it steep for a really long time. and yes, the judgement is horrible and you just never know who you can trust...


----------



## Hijynx

*waves hi*

Just joined this board! Got a positive result on HPT last night, very nervous and VERY excited!

My husband and I are heavy smokers, daily. I stopped yesterday. I'd really like to hear about how much I should avoid it during pregnancy (and beyond) - I'll go without if needed, but I know that it's a lifesaver for my insomnia, nausea, headaches, etc and that I'll be most tempted during morning sickness. We do have some tincture, and I was considering getting a vaporizer if I am going to smoke because it would cut down on the carcinogens.

Obviously, mainstream opinions can't help me on this one.  Also is there ever a reason to disclose it to a doctor? One time I did, and got quite the attitude. I thought it was better to be honest rather than hide it, in case it affects my health or their treatment of me. I'm not likely to do that again unless there's a strong reason to!

Thanks!


----------



## trekkingirl

I have kaiser here in California. With two of my three pregnancies they drug tested me without even telling me ahead of time. Most doctors have you sign a consent that they can test you whenever they want.

Oh and welcome to MDC!


----------



## yippiehippie

mama2rio-good to see you back on I don't understand the wine, though...I feel better drinking some during late pregnancy than while bfing, is that wrong?

Hijinx - congrats on your pregnancy!! I for sure would NOT tell your doctor you smoke! They might call CPS...we've heard some bad stories on this board about things like that. I never used a doc (2 homebirths w/midwives), so don't have my own experiences to share with you, but I didn't even tell my MWs b/c there's no reason to and you never know who will think you're endangering your child! You aren't, btw. Here's how I thought of it when I was pregs...there are tons of studies showing links btwn poor diet/not getting enough calories during pregnancy and poor health in the baby (and mama!). The biggest study for medicating while pregnant showed no difference in the babies (actually some were shown to score a bit higher in intelligence tests). You really have to use your own judgement and do what you feel is right. I personally felt it was more important for me to sleep, eat, and have less stress. Your situation sounds similar to me - I have insomnia too and was nauseated a lot for my first and had been a daily smoker. I invested in a vaporizer to cut down on the smoke. There was no way I could sleep or eat w/o it! HTH


----------



## canadianhippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* its a lecture video, but could help you form a comfortable opinion


----------



## Hijynx

Thanks all! I'm trying to hold out until I "need" it, and hopefully my sleep schedule will even out into a regular pattern again, so I certainly don't mind the detox either (because then just a little will be more helpful). When I decide I need it, it will be a vaporizer or tincture, the bare minimum needed to help. will see how that goes!


----------



## Mama2Rio

i did mention mj use to my midwife since i feel safe with her and i'm having a home birth, i joked first to see reaction and she new i was having really bad morning sickness, she didn't blink or say anything bad, basically said "use judgement and it's fine if it makes you feel better". although smoking was making me dizzy and maybe a little sick, didn't really help much, blah, just everyone's body will respond differently. so in your situation Hijynx, a vap shouldn't make you cough and will cut down on carcinogens if you do partake. during my first pregnancy i smoked a few times, didn't tell the doctors (and was having a hospital birth) and not during the last 2 months of pregnancy because i didn't want to test positive. there really haven't been many studies on mj use on human fetus/babies and the effects. most come out as "inconclusive".

on the wine thing: we've had a few bottles we've been saving that i just can't wait to crack open. mw also says it's okay to have a little alcohol while preggo here and there, but don't get buzzed, ect. basically a normal part of european lifestyle... beer is really good for milk making because of brewers yeast, i've heard it makes the milk "richer" and i love a good beer. i never hesitated to have a glass of wine or beer (or 2) while breastfeeding, it doesn't stay in your milk, it leaves your milk at the same rate it leaves your blood so there's really no reason to "pump and dump". ok, i'm the person you see in public breastfeeding while having a drink at the bar. (bad mama, right!?)

sorry for the alcohol rant... this is not really the right place for it.


----------



## Peggy O'Mara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mal85*
> 
> Hi all. I used to post a little to these threads, but kind of lost track a while back. I'm having a bit of an issue right now...
> 
> First off, I'm pregnant, we're expecting our second baby and are so excited! I'm 11 weeks along right now. The only thing that has kept my evening nausea at bay the last several weeks has been my good, green friend. Just a couple of hits around dinner time has made me able to eat a good dinner and keep it down.
> 
> Secondly... I have also been job hunting the last several months. Shortly before finding out I was pregnant, I went and took a few exams to be put on a list for jobs with the state I live in. I had stopped smoking in case I got a call, but found out what a long shot it was, so I had taken it up again, but pretty lightly.
> 
> Well, I got a letter with an invitation for an interview. I stopped smoking as soon as I got it and called yesterday to set up an interview, they already want me to come in this Friday! I'll but just a week out of having stopped smoking. I was smoking daily, but only a couple/few hits a day in the late evening. As I said before, I have stopped here and there in the last several months what with the job hunting and possibility of having to test for a job. So, it hasn't been consistent usage, although when I do smoke it is daily... clear as mud?
> 
> So, anyway, if I get offered this job, I'll have to pee for it. Anything I can do to help get this out of my system quickly? And safe to do while pregnant. I am so scared of being the pregnant woman that fails the drug test, how bad would that look on my part?! I've been drinking tons of water anyway because it's the only drink that sounds good to me right now. My nausea has, luckily, really let up in the last two weeks, so I've been doing okay without it and had already planned to quit smoking as soon as the morning sickness let up.
> 
> When is the soonest I could hope to pee clean? A good friend of mine says he has never failed a test by just drinking a gallon of water the morning of the test, taking a B-6 vitamin to make his pee yellow... is drinking that much water at one time safe while I'm pregnant? I'll take any suggestions I can get!


Eating a lot of poppy seeds can create a false positive so you could act naive and mention having eaten a bunch of poppy seed bread/muffins, etc. Worked for someone I know.


----------



## trekkingirl

Poppy seeds make you test positive for opiates. I know many people who have tested negative by drinking a ton of water. I never heard the trick about B12. A friend in the drug court field once told me that the test for mj is extremely expensive and a lot of employers don't want to pay for it. Who knows


----------



## Harlow58

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Nature




----------



## gitanamama

Hey mamas,

not sure how active this thread is, but I'm hoping to get some feedback/insight from you wise ladies. I don't smoke (I could never relax enough to enjoy it :/ ) but my hubby does....quite a bit. Now that our son is getting older and more aware (he's 2) I'm wondering how to approach his papa's smoking. I don't have a problem at all with my son seeing/knowing that his dad smokes, I'm just a little unsure of how to frame it so that my son understands it's something only for adults, and not something we share with people outside the family. Does that make sense?

Last weekend at my best friend's house, my little guy came across a bag of catnip in the cabinet. He brought it to me saying "Daddy, daddy." It took me a second to get it, but then we all laughed hysterically (he thought it was his dad's bag of MJ.) It was funny, but it also made me realize how aware my son already is about his papa's habit. I guess my concern is that eventually he'll be confused by the message outside our home that MJ is bad/evil/dangerous/a gateway drug/etc, and the knowledge that it's something his papa really enjoys and uses responsibly. I know all this is a ways off, but I figure it's never too late to lay the groundwork for these sorts of beliefs and values.

Thoughts ladies? Do your kiddos know you smoke? If so, how do you frame it for them?


----------



## Mom31

I no longer smoke but an ex of mine did and his dd found a bowl in the house- i freaked and then said clearly- this is a sculpture and we will never discuss it again- surely not my best parenting ever.

I am sure some of the other mamas will have better advice for you.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gitanamama*
> 
> Hey mamas,
> 
> not sure how active this thread is, but I'm hoping to get some feedback/insight from you wise ladies. I don't smoke (I could never relax enough to enjoy it :/ ) but my hubby does....quite a bit. Now that our son is getting older and more aware (he's 2) I'm wondering how to approach his papa's smoking. I don't have a problem at all with my son seeing/knowing that his dad smokes, I'm just a little unsure of how to frame it so that my son understands it's something only for adults, and not something we share with people outside the family. Does that make sense?
> 
> Last weekend at my best friend's house, my little guy came across a bag of catnip in the cabinet. He brought it to me saying "Daddy, daddy." It took me a second to get it, but then we all laughed hysterically (he thought it was his dad's bag of MJ.) It was funny, but it also made me realize how aware my son already is about his papa's habit. I guess my concern is that eventually he'll be confused by the message outside our home that MJ is bad/evil/dangerous/a gateway drug/etc, and the knowledge that it's something his papa really enjoys and uses responsibly. I know all this is a ways off, but I figure it's never too late to lay the groundwork for these sorts of beliefs and values.
> 
> Thoughts ladies? Do your kiddos know you smoke? If so, how do you frame it for them?


Good question! My son just turned 2 and I'm sure I'll have the same issue. DH smokes a LOT and we have not been concerned about DS seeing it. I guess it's about time we should be. I also don't want to act like it's bad and forbidden. I was probably just gonna wait until he starts saying something about it to address it. Right now he's still young and it's just one of those things that's "daddy's", which he's young enough to respect and not care!


----------



## greenacresmama

Hi Everyone! Seriously thinking of leaving the country for a prayer on the highest mountain type vacation. We never keep it around and now I am in a really different sort of area.. it is never around with friends. I am not sure why I have such a longing. I guess I really feel like I need to figure some very big choices about where to raise my kids (lifestyle) and that is pretty open for us, but family is on the East Coast. Anyway.. I just read someone else's thread that really fit me.. I need a retreat. Hugs! All of you with our green friend, please send some energy (in a prayer) my way  next time you feel so much clarity and happiness.


----------



## mamayogibear

New to this thread. Moving back to CA in a couple of months and planning on getting a script again. I had one 5 years ago for migranes but stopped getting migranes when I was first preggo. Anyways hopefully I'll get a script and be able to start a room within a month of getting there. Any other mamas run their own rooms?


----------



## Mom31

what is a room?


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mom31*
> 
> what is a room?


a place with four walls and 'stuff' on the inside  green stuff that is...


----------



## poppylove

Hi everyone!
I Am looking for some advice. Haven't had Mj in over two years. I got pregnant, we moved from our surroundings, Dh doesn't partake, etc. etc. However, I had terrible postpartum depression with dd. Like massive anxiety attacks, intrusive thoughts, the works. As a result I started taking an rx.
I got better, thank goodness, but here I am 30 weeks pregnant again, and I am getting nervous about the ppd. I am taking preventative measures this time, such as placenta encaps, planning a Homebirth with incredibly supportive midwives, and I am just all around a completely different person this time around.
So back to my original question. I would rather take up smoking, tinctures, food, whatever...then get back on meds. Dh jokingly has mentioned how much I have needed it thru the years, but I am concerned that he will think it is too "out there" for him if I truly did decide to get a card (which is a whole 'nother thing that worries me). How can I make it not seem so taboo? Dh stems from conservative medical folk, and although he is closer to a happy, down to earth guy, I am afraid that he will think I can't be a very good stay at home mom.
Thoughts?


----------



## trekkingirl

poppylove what state are you in?

Mamayogibear my DH tends to a "room" for my terminally ill FIL who is now bed ridden. How will that work for you with the RV?


----------



## mamayogibear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> poppylove what state are you in?
> 
> Mamayogibear my DH tends to a "room" for my terminally ill FIL who is now bed ridden. How will that work for you with the RV?


I still haven't gotten an RV. My plan was to get one if I were to stay here (not CA) since I would have to pay 600+ in daycare each month and it is just not possible for me to pay that and rent with my low income! However in CA my kids could be in daycare and I could afford to pay rent.

However I have had these bizzare visions of a raised roof 40 foot 'toy hauler' with a grow in the toy portion. I think if a bus had 8 foot cielings and a 8x 10 space in the back it would be possible But then boondocking would not really be an option since I'm not sure if solar could power 2000W=+ constantly....


----------



## yippiehippie

Poppy - maybe have some research/facts ready when you talk to DH in case? I think explaining your feelings and backing up mj's benefits would be the way to go If he remembers or knows about how bad your PPD was he will probably agree you should do anything (natural) to help it and still be an awesome mama!

We're wanting to build a "room'. Something small for outside probably, just have't gotten to it yet!


----------



## dinahx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poppylove*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I Am looking for some advice. Haven't had Mj in over two years. I got pregnant, we moved from our surroundings, Dh doesn't partake, etc. etc. However, I had terrible postpartum depression with dd. Like massive anxiety attacks, intrusive thoughts, the works. As a result I started taking an rx.
> I got better, thank goodness, but here I am 30 weeks pregnant again, and I am getting nervous about the ppd. I am taking preventative measures this time, such as placenta encaps, planning a Homebirth with incredibly supportive midwives, and I am just all around a completely different person this time around.
> So back to my original question. I would rather take up smoking, tinctures, food, whatever...then get back on meds. Dh jokingly has mentioned how much I have needed it thru the years, but I am concerned that he will think it is too "out there" for him if I truly did decide to get a card (which is a whole 'nother thing that worries me). How can I make it not seem so taboo? Dh stems from conservative medical folk, and although he is closer to a happy, down to earth guy, I am afraid that he will think I can't be a very good stay at home mom.
> Thoughts?


I would seriousy look into Saint Johns Wort! <3 While Cannabis is awesome it isn't a first choice for PPD usually. SJW is an L2 for lactation (really pretty safe) & indicated for mild to moderate depression & really well studied. I used it after DS2 & it really did help! <3


----------



## MommaSeaHorse

Omg I'm a new momma and its so refreshin to find cannabis mommass!! I use for medical reasons of course and it was the oly thing that helped me in my first and second trimesters. Juss wanted to say hii mommams, lookin for fellow cannabis mommas to chat with =) don't really have any friends since I became a momma =/ don't you hate how that happens to sum lol oh well , juss move on to others who will stick with you no matter how many kids you have or don't have =)


----------



## trekkingirl

welcome to MDC mommaseahorse


----------



## MommaSeaHorse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> welcome to MDC mommaseahorse


thank youu =) I look forward to connectin wit fellow mommas =)


----------



## philothea

Anyone out know about using medical marijuana to treat Postpartum depression?? I'm really desperate to get some help. Never used cannabis before but live in California and would rather use natural means first and pharmaceuticals as a last result. Thanks for any help! (Also posted this in ppd forum)


----------



## dinahx

Use Saint John's Wort: Legal & Cheaper & Safer. Cannabis is not considered an antidepressant by Herbalists. I love it, but it can exaccerbate depression & certainly anxiety sometimes.


----------



## philothea

Dinahx- thanks for the reply! I've actually been using st. John's wort 300 mg 3x a day, and I've been doing that for about 2-3 weeks with no results. Do you know how long it should take to start working? Also, I had no idea it could make depression and anxiety worse. Is that a universal thing? Like no one takes it for ppd? Sorry just really new to all this


----------



## MommaSeaHorse

I'm sorry but I use cannabis for my depression and anxiety and it does not make it worse it definitely helps for me. I think it depends on the person.


----------



## dinahx

I am not saying it is not helpful in PPD or Anxiety ever, it is just not considered a primiary indication by (cannabis supportive) Herbalists. And it can sometimes exacerbate these conditions, especially anxiety . . .

SJW should take a month or two to start working. Rhodiola rosea is also considered to be a great AntiDepressant by Herbalists, Chris Killham talks about this a lot . . .


----------



## CorbynsMama

Hi all wondering if I can join in here, I've been on this site before but forgot what my old username was, been a pot smoker since I was 15 years old and don't intend to quit that anytime soon, anyways looking forward to chatting with all of ya's!


----------



## MommaSeaHorse

hi corbynsmama,welcome =)!!! Nice to meet youu!!!


----------



## CorbynsMama

Thanks nice to meet you too


----------



## trekkingirl

welcome noob's


----------



## amberlynne90

Im a noob here, but glad to join I was wondering if anyone here might have some legal advice. i have my medical marijuana card (michigan) and im a breastfeeding mother. My sons father is a sociopath and hasnt been around at all. He is trying his hardest to get me in trouble and make me look like a bad mother so he or his mother (bipolar and recovering alcoholic) can get custody. He called cps on me but from my experience those people are not to be trusted, at least in my state. Does anyone know if i can get in trouble for breastfeeding and medicating. Ive done my research and talked to my sons doctor, who also said its not bad for him but im wondering on legalities.


----------



## ananas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaSeaHorse*
> 
> I'm sorry but I use cannabis for my depression and anxiety and it does not make it worse it definitely helps for me. I think it depends on the person.


I agree- I have used it for depression primarily for several years. Anxiety also, but that seems to be a side effect of my depression. It definitely helps.

And with that I'm subbing, haha.


----------



## breeinkiy

I'm sooo glad I found you guys. I am 34 and I'm 21 weeks pregnant with my second. I have smoked since I was about 14 or 15 years old. Even while pregnant with my first child who's now 5. She's perfect. So healthy, smart as can be, well above what she should be at 5 so I know first hand that pot does not hurt the babies. I had actually quit for a while over the summer for the first time since I started because LO's dad was not cool with it. Well, he left me high and dry for this pregnancy which has triggered my anxiety worse than anything ever. I was on Klonopins for 9 years minus being pregnant with my 1st. My anxiety has gotten wayyy worse since I had her and obviously, i can't take the pharm meds now. So I've resorted back to smoking. I, too, am worried that they will test me and/or my baby. I'm a great mom, been at the same job for 11 years...I just don't see how anyone has the right to "regulate" what I do. Ugh...it's so frustrating. I just feel that smoking is way less harmful to my unborn child than having anxiety attacks everyday like I was before I took up smoking again. I know there is not much advice you can give me other than better safe than sorry and to quit but...UGH...I can't imagine going back to having the anxiety attacks again.


----------



## trekkingirl

welcome bree

thats a tough place to be in, hugs! mothering had written an article about this. Anybody have a link?


----------



## gennaxo

Hey everyone!

I'm a somewhat new member to the Mothering community. I just happened to see this group/thread and I'm pretty excited. I'm not a regular cannabis consumer, but SO is. We are also activists here in CO. I have done a ton of research on the cannabis plant as medicine and how it affects the body. I know someone, personally, who cured theirself of cancer using it (sounds crazy! that's why I started the research); as well as a few others. We have a (somewhat boring) free documentary on youtube about it. I also know about other benefits of it, such as the benefits of industrial hemp (oh man, there are so many!).

It's good to see other pro-mj mommies! I get so angry when I hear anti-mj mommies preaching what is obviously ignorance against it.

I wanted to add:

It can make anxiety worse if you consume a sativa strain. If you want to use it for anxiety, an indica strain would be much better as it has more CBD (causes relaxation).


----------



## rightkindofme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennaxo*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> I wanted to add:
> It can make anxiety worse if you consume a sativa strain. If you want to use it for anxiety, an indica strain would be much better as it has more CBD (causes relaxation).


I have ptsd. I smoke for anxiety and anger control. I use sativa because indica makes me fall asleep on the couch instead of being productive.


----------



## gennaxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rightkindofme*
> 
> I have ptsd. I smoke for anxiety and anger control. I use sativa because indica makes me fall asleep on the couch instead of being productive.


I was stating that in response to an earlier post saying it can exacerbate anxiety. Everyone is different, but generally if it makes you anxious, it's likely because you're sensitive to the high amount of thc and need more cbd to balance it out.


----------



## hippyfashionisa

Hi mamas, veteran MDCer here, posting under a different name. Can anyone tell me how long it takes for thc to clear your/baby system in prep for birth? I am planning an out-of-hossy birth but it just occurred to me, what happens drug-testing wise, if I have to transfer? I've been all over google looking for the answer but most aren't helpful/very judgmental and it's freaking me out even more  If anyone has info specifically on Austin, TX hospitals (mandatory testing or not), that's even better  Everything I'm reading says you're automatically suspicious if you're a HB transfer....ugh!

thanks in advance!!


----------



## glassesgirlnj

Hi hippyfashionista!

I had not smoked for almost 10 years when I got pregnant, so I'm not quite in the same situation as you - *but* I should warn you that I was drug tested, without my explicit consent, by my MIDWIFE here in NJ. (I probably signed some vaguely worded form that allowed them to do it, but it certainly wasn't explained clearly to me. I didn't even know I had been tested till I got the itemized bill for the labwork!)

I also had a cousin who had a hospital birth, and who was terrified that her baby's meconium would test positive for opiates, because she'd used non-prescribed painkillers for breakthrough pain in the second trimester. (According to her, she was using maybe one pill a week, which I still don't think is such a great idea...) But she wasn't tested at all, apparently.

So please don't assume that a midwife birth means you won't be drug tested, any more than an OB birth in the hospital means you will! (If you'll allow me to be cynical for a minute, I suspect it depends a lot more on things like age, race, marital status, and whether you have private insurance or not.)


----------



## rightkindofme

I was not tested during my hospital transfer nor in my home birth. I started using in between the two births and my home birth midwife knew I was smoking and condoned it for my mental health issues.


----------



## trekkingirl

kaiser in northern california tests with every urine sample without consent. They did for all three of my pregnancies.


----------



## EVEP

Hi all, i'm new! Just wanted to say hello  trying to find a forum for smoking moms is tough!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVEP*
> 
> Hi all, i'm new! Just wanted to say hello  trying to find a forum for smoking moms is tough!


----------



## EVEP

Thank u for the welcoming! I am way out in MA pretty far from ya!


----------



## hippyfashionisa

**update** I talked with a doula friend of mine who has been attending Austin births for many years... She said they do not test without consent in Austin and when they did test, thc was not made an issue of.

As a paralegal, I read EVERYTHING I sign and I did not sign for any drug testing with my midwife...nor did she ask. I will coyly ask at my next appt with her just in case, coming up this week and will update again









I will say that I feel pretty comfortable now I think of it, in this very crunch granola city there would be MANY mamas with big problems on their hands if thc were tested and acted upon.

Thanks for the responses







xo


----------



## MommaSeaHorse

Hi to all the newbies!!! So happy to see this thread active =) I feel such a connection with you ladies juss knowin you all are ganja mommies. <3


----------



## glassesgirlnj

EVEP, where are you in Massachusetts? We know some people who live between Northampton and Worcester...


----------



## EVEP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glassesgirlnj*
> 
> EVEP, where are you in Massachusetts? We know some people who live between Northampton and Worcester...


Springfield area!


----------



## trekkingirl

I think it's interesting that I keep up with this thread as I'm not really a smoker but it's so intertwined in my northern california life that it's nice to have input on your questions sometimes.

So what were the two states that went legal for recreational use? Colorado and Washington? Do any of you guys live there?


----------



## MommyO

Any Mama's near desert hill? Just moved here and would like to meet some new friends. Happy Sunday!


----------



## EVEP

I so wish we were in AZ. I just got done digging through a HUGE snow storm here in Mass. Yuck!!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegChaplauske*
> 
> Any Mama's near desert hill? Just moved here and would like to meet some new friends. Happy Sunday!


Where's that? I'm Phx 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVEP*
> 
> I so wish we were in AZ. I just got done digging through a HUGE snow storm here in Mass. Yuck!!


I can't do winters...the weather depresses me after a while, sorry you're stuck in that It's supposed to be 60 today here and I'm bummed about that, after having sunny, warm weather last week!

How's everyone? We're still thinking of growing. I hate that we get all organic, natural foods, but just haven't forked over the money for good, medical grade weed (we get pretty good stuff for cheap and hubs smokes ALL THE TIME). I'm getting some this week though. I'ts 100 for a gram, does that sound reasonable? It's coming from cali, I have friends that have acard there and pick it up. I don't want to have to get a card for here but can if it's cheaper. DH has a little plant growing in our garden, lol, I think he's having a fun experiment. All of our neighbors seem to be smokers, so not SUPER worried about the smell if we started growing, just need the supplies, and maybe some starters.

I've been medicating myself lots lately. It's a challenging time and my hormones and moods have been insane and it's all that helps me to stop being upset sometimes! I'm hoping to fix my issues and not rely on it so much soon, Anyone else w/thyroid or adrenal issues? The mood swings are awful, thank God for mj sometimes. I also use it for my insomnia, so happy to have the option.

Anyone else get annoyed at DH smoking constantly? Mine does and wish he would stop sometimes, or at least try!


----------



## EVEP

My DH is like that, can get annoying!!


----------



## mama.nesta

Hey Ladies,

I am wondering people's experience with using herbs during birth...I am coming on my due date this week and a kind friend in Humboldt sent me a nice tincture for use during the birthing process if I so desire. I have not smoked regularly for a few years now and don't want to be 'high' just ease the pain so I figured a tincture was the way to go....anyway, any advice? experiences? Thanks!


----------



## trekkingirl

mamanesta my mom uses a tincture for pain but not for birth as she is done having babies. I don't think it get's you high if that's what you're wondering? I have a friend who makes them, I will ask her k

yiphip $100 a gram sounds pretty steep but I guess if you factor in the delivery fee? Clubs in CA for premo charge $50-$55 per eighth, plus tax

I have been looking at realty in Phoenix and dreaming about moving out there. My DH too is a constant smoker and extremely picky too. Not sure if he could deal with being away from the chronic


----------



## beats

Hi all!

I'm new here under this name, am actually on MDC all the time under another username, but feel a little funny posting as the real me since I work as a birth pro and clients have found me through this site. anyway, i'm hoping I don't seem like a complete dork asking how I can get my hands on some MJ? I feel uncomfortable asking most of the mamas I know, and my closest friends don't smoke any more. I haven't smoked since I started dating DH.. sad but true. But now I've got 3 awesome little boys, 6, 2 and 2 and would love to smoke a little and hang with them, totally getting into their world. But, I have no idea where to find it. I live in NJ and we're a long way from legalization here... Is there a safe and discreet place online? Do I need to start bartending again? Hope not!


----------



## trekkingirl

Here is my friends reply

Tincture is great for any occasion. I've never gotten "high' on tincture.

It definitely wouldn't hurt to have it with you it might ease the situation and help the surrender to that mighty force.


----------



## MommyO

Desert Hills is North of Phoenix. Right new to anthem off 17.


----------



## MommyO

Desert Hills is North of Phoenix. Near Anthem off 17. Not terribly far from downtown.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mama.nesta*
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am wondering people's experience with using herbs during birth...I am coming on my due date this week and a kind friend in Humboldt sent me a nice tincture for use during the birthing process if I so desire. I have not smoked regularly for a few years now and don't want to be 'high' just ease the pain so I figured a tincture was the way to go....anyway, any advice? experiences? Thanks!


We made a tincture a few months ago (OK, my babe's turning one next week and it was before that, I'm totally in denial w/his bday) and I never tried it. Have you had a baby or is this your first? If this is your first rodeo, I'd steer clear of something that has the chance to produce more anxiety. If you're not used to being high you don't want to start when you're in labor. However, if you've BTDT, it's worth a try! I'd try the tincture out beforehand if possible though. I smoked and ate some chocolate I'd made. I personally like it better for afterwards. My labors are superspeed and I need to focus the whole time, but it sure helps for after pains!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> mamanesta my mom uses a tincture for pain but not for birth as she is done having babies. I don't think it get's you high if that's what you're wondering? I have a friend who makes them, I will ask her k
> 
> yiphip $100 a gram sounds pretty steep but I guess if you factor in the delivery fee? Clubs in CA for premo charge $50-$55 per eighth, plus tax
> 
> I have been looking at realty in Phoenix and dreaming about moving out there. My DH too is a constant smoker and extremely picky too. Not sure if he could deal with being away from the chronic


No, it was a relative, so no delivery fee for me, but she does have the person bring it to her hotel, I'll have to tell her to go somewhere, her card's good.

I didn't mean we don't have chronic here, we do, just can't afford it! It's legalized in AZ, so you can grow it w/a card or buy it from a grower too. I'm assuming you're in cali? Why do you want to move to phx??! LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new here under this name, am actually on MDC all the time under another username, but feel a little funny posting as the real me since I work as a birth pro and clients have found me through this site. anyway, i'm hoping I don't seem like a complete dork asking how I can get my hands on some MJ? I feel uncomfortable asking most of the mamas I know, and my closest friends don't smoke any more. I haven't smoked since I started dating DH.. sad but true. But now I've got 3 awesome little boys, 6, 2 and 2 and would love to smoke a little and hang with them, totally getting into their world. But, I have no idea where to find it. I live in NJ and we're a long way from legalization here... Is there a safe and discreet place online? Do I need to start bartending again? Hope not!


Bartending might be the way to go, ha! I usually bring it up casually in conversations, usually people are cool with it, but rarely do I meet other smokers. Since you're in the birthing world, start talking about it's benefits for MS. I'd always tell ppl how there's no studies suggesting harm to baby or mom, but there are plenty of studies showing how not eating enough can definitely harm the baby. These are the facts, what can happen? They either disrespect your opinion (or you and who needs em then anyway!), or you found a new connection! Maybe even starting by checking around for "a friend that has bad MS"?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommyO*
> 
> Desert Hills is North of Phoenix. Right new to anthem off 17.


Ahh, I used to live in Anthem, and in New River, but now I'm all the way east in Mesa...probably 1 1/2 away!


----------



## trekkingirl

I was dreaming of Phoenix because my company would pay me the same if I transferred there but you get a mansion there for a shack here. I've been putting out offers on said shacks for six months but every house has 20 plus offers to compete with. I'm getting really disgusted that I can't buy a house.


----------



## EVEP

Beats- I'm in ma and you wouldn't believe the amount of ppl that smoke bud. I'd just ask around!


----------



## EVEP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekkingirl*
> 
> I was dreaming of Phoenix because my company would pay me the same if I transferred there but you get a mansion there for a shack here. I've been putting out offers on said shacks for six months but every house has 20 plus offers to compete with. I'm getting really disgusted that I can't buy a house.


This reminds me of where I live. It took forever for us to find our 1st home. We just bought it last April, so I feel ya on that!!


----------



## owlhowl

Hi Mamas!
Happy to find this thread!
I started smoking to help battle depression a few years ago. What an amazing plant! My DH has IBS & chronic back pain, he also uses mj to help ease his pain. It's frustrating that such a useful herb is still illegal where we live.
Nice to find other green loving mamas! If only I could find some IRL!


----------



## owlhowl

Hi Mamas!
Happy to find this thread!
I started smoking to help battle depression a few years ago. What an amazing plant! My DH has IBS & chronic back pain, he also uses mj to help ease his pain. It's frustrating that such a useful herb is still illegal where we live.
Nice to find other green loving mamas! If only I could find some IRL!


----------



## trekkingirl

where ya from owl?


----------



## owlhowl

Ontario


----------



## trekkingirl

nice


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curiousmomma*
> 
> Ok Ladies, ive got a question..
> 
> I have a friend whose been smoking for quite sometime. She didnt smoke during her first pregnancy...but this second one is almost intolerable without MJ. She's got severe anxiety and appetite issues, and is against any type of pharm drugs. She's 18 weeks now, but scared to continue smoking, because she has heard from someone that CPS can take your child if the meconium is tested, and marijuana is shown positive. We live in TN, and ive tried to research this question for weeks with no results. Ive been told that CPS only worries with other "bad" drugs...because no studies can prove that MJ has negative effects during pregnancy. She is just worried about losing the child, or having to deal with CPS issues...I, however, am more concerned with her sanity if she has to quit... Its the only thing that brings her out of severe depression and extreme anxiety episodes that last for days without smoking...Any replies will be GREATLY appreciated!


They have pretty much universally drug test infants with or without your consent. I am not sure when this started but my 2000 baby was the first. Anyway, none of my babies tested postitive but I am not sure the amount I was smoking. Note that mj is my medicine--it is how I cope with depression and axiety thus there was no way I was stopping completely.


----------



## tatangel19

Just discovered this! Hello, other MJ mamas!


----------



## MommyO

Moved to deer valley in phoenix. Not sure if that's any closer!


----------



## ubberchic92

Just discovered this, hello mj mammas


----------



## highlandmum

subbing


----------



## EVEP

WELCOME TO EVERY1 NEW BESIDES ME


----------



## owlhowl

Hi MJ Mamas! Do your real-life friends know you smoke? I have never told anyone other than my mom.
I haven't smoked since January, I am looking forward to getting my anxiety under control before starting again. Too bad that for me it helps so much with depression but makes anxiety overwhelming.


----------



## RaeRae91

Hi all can I join? Ive been consuming mj for like 6 years, I love it! helps a ton!... All of my friends are stoners also so they know. My family knows, doesnt really approve but doesnt really care at the same time lol.


----------



## trekkingirl

welcome raerae

I'm not a smoker but I live in northern california so most friends and family are. the club here is throwing a huge 420 party with freebies. I was thinking about going to check it out. A friend is having knee surgery today.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommyO*
> 
> Moved to deer valley in phoenix. Not sure if that's any closer!


I'm in the far east valley, probably around an hour or so from there. Phx is HUGE so it's nice I live on the outskirts, but still too "city" for this country girl! How's deer valley?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlhowl*
> 
> Hi MJ Mamas! Do your real-life friends know you smoke? I have never told anyone other than my mom.
> I haven't smoked since January, I am looking forward to getting my anxiety under control before starting again. Too bad that for me it helps so much with depression but makes anxiety overwhelming.


Very few. Almost everyone that I surround myself with is holistic/natural type mamas, so DH seems to think they're all smokers too. I think that's such a misconception, the few that I have brought it up with definitely don't smoke now, and probably never have. It sucks when you see someone suffering and you just want to tell them about the benefits. I hear ya about the issues w/anxiety and mj, I used to have that too. I got really dizzy and nervous smoking unless home and alone or w/DH. I've used it for depression for years, and it now helps any anxiety I have too, but only if I consume in a "safe" (comfortable) place.

I've been a bit MIA here, but welcome everyone new! I've had a lot of health issues to work through recently and I must say how extremely happy I am that I have access to MJ. It's helped me SOOO much! I'm able to sleep, eat, and calm myself and it makes me want to cry just thinking about what state I'd be in without it. It is so unfortunate the bad rap it gets, and how many abuse it. At one point we found out both are neighbors were dealers, leading to a shooting in front of our house!! What a shame something so good can turn into violence like that...all b/c of the strict regulations. I can't wait until the day we can talk about it openly, grow it freely, and enjoy it.

Peace my mj friends, hope you all are able to burn one down whenever life gets you down


----------



## heyxxmcfly

Hi all, I started smoking in August of last year after years of being Anti-MJ. I have lots of anxiety, depression, angry and eating issues and mj helps so much with it all. My DH smokes too, and has for years.


----------



## trekkingirl

So smoking helps you eat less????


----------



## heyxxmcfly

Nooo, I don't eat when I get upset or stressed. Smoking helps me actually eat enough.


----------



## trekkingirl

I've heard other people say the same. I have a friend who was actually able to get her medical mj card because she suffered the same and it helps her eat. I unfortunately have the opposite problem. I eat when I feel just about any emotion. I was neglected as a child and spent many years wondering where I would find my next meal.


----------



## mountain ma

general question for breast feeding cannabis mamas:

are you worried about the herb in your breast milk getting into your baby and affecting her/him?

NO JUDGEMENTS HERE!, just curious what you may know or if you have seen a change in your baby's behavior when you smoke and nurse??


----------



## owlhowl

I did a lot of research and decided I was comfortable with breastfeeding while smoking. I never noticed a difference in my nurslings behaviour. Since I use(d) cannabis to help with depression, I also felt it would benefit my kids to have a functioning mother.


----------



## owlhowl

Double post!


----------



## owlhowl

I did a lot of research and decided I was comfortable with breastfeeding while smoking. I never noticed a difference in my nurslings behaviour. Since I use(d) cannabis to help with depression, I also felt it would benefit my kids to have a functioning mother.


----------



## trekkingirl

I think mothering wrote an article about that when they still had the magazine. Maybe check the archives


----------



## katieesther

Actually there are already cannabinoids in breastmilk







And they are pretty important in the beggining for establishing a supply.

http://www.theweedblog.com/does-breast-milk-contain-cannabinoids/


----------



## trekkingirl

Thanks for the link, I saved the blog. really good info there


----------



## gennaxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katieesther*
> 
> Actually there are already cannabinoids in breastmilk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they are pretty important in the beggining for establishing a supply.
> 
> http://www.theweedblog.com/does-breast-milk-contain-cannabinoids/


I was just going to say that!

I have such a low tolerance, one hit and I'm gone. So right now I don't consume it. I'm currently nursing my one and two year old. The only worry I would have about nursing and cannabis use would be if for some reason they were tested. The THC is stored in your fat cells, which is exactly where your milk comes from, so it definitely gets in there. Its more safe than just about anything you can get from the grocery store, so I don't think it would be detrimental.


----------



## mountain ma

very interesting, thanks (-<-)


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountain ma*
> 
> general question for breast feeding cannabis mamas:
> 
> are you worried about the herb in your breast milk getting into your baby and affecting her/him?
> 
> NO JUDGEMENTS HERE!, just curious what you may know or if you have seen a change in your baby's behavior when you smoke and nurse??


I also did much research and was comfortable with it, comparing my babe's behaviors with a and without and noticed no change. For me it's definitely the lesser of the two evils (actually, I don't consider it evil or bad in anyway except legality and the smoke if I do that), the worse being tired (have insomnia w/o it) and cranky!


----------



## katieesther

Happy Mothers day everyone! Sitting down enjoying a cup of tea and a joint while the LO is sleeping with daddy







A great start to a first mother's day!


----------



## winterbabymama

Hey all,

I am new to this group and have a quick question. I haven't used mj in years since my first pregnancy and nursing relationship started. But now I am pregnant with #2 (at 22 weeks if that matters), still nursing a toddler, and am having horrendous leave-me-in-tears-and immobilized on the ground s-i joint pain. my first visit to the chiropractor today was beneficial and informative, but squatting down this afternoon triggered another round of intense pain to where I could not walk for over an hour (and panicked when said toddler disappeared into the garage for several minutes and I cannot move!). So my husband recommended I try mj for some relief. any thoughts?

I absolutely hate taking meds, and I am doing my best to refuse tylenol since when you search for safety in pregnancy they say that while the safety of tylenol has never been studied in pregnant women, it has had the least amout of adverse effects. Not reassuring. I am resting as much as possible, stretching as advised by chiropractor, icing the area, and trying to maintain a positive mental attitude. will this help? how much should I use? should I use it daily for a while or just when in severe pain?

thanks so much for any feedback!


----------



## owlhowl

I would try it in small amounts, as needed at first! That sounds awful! I hope it helps! <3


----------



## winterbabymama

thanks owlhowl, I think I will give it a go once in a while and see if I notice any change or benefit.

after lots of research last night, I am less worried about it, and figure it has to be safer than pharmaceuticals. if I notice it helping, i'll post back for reference.


----------



## gennaxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winterbabymama*
> 
> Hey all,
> I am new to this group and have a quick question. I haven't used mj in years since my first pregnancy and nursing relationship started. But now I am pregnant with #2 (at 22 weeks if that matters), still nursing a toddler, and am having horrendous leave-me-in-tears-and immobilized on the ground s-i joint pain. my first visit to the chiropractor today was beneficial and informative, but squatting down this afternoon triggered another round of intense pain to where I could not walk for over an hour (and panicked when said toddler disappeared into the garage for several minutes and I cannot move!). So my husband recommended I try mj for some relief. any thoughts?
> 
> I absolutely hate taking meds, and I am doing my best to refuse tylenol since when you search for safety in pregnancy they say that while the safety of tylenol has never been studied in pregnant women, it has had the least amout of adverse effects. Not reassuring. I am resting as much as possible, stretching as advised by chiropractor, icing the area, and trying to maintain a positive mental attitude. will this help? how much should I use? should I use it daily for a while or just when in severe pain?
> 
> thanks so much for any feedback!


Do you think it is sciatic nerve pain? I had that for the last two months of my third pregnancy and it was horrible.

Cannabis isn't really too harmful. I would try edibles, rather than smoking just because smoking anything during pregnancy cuts off oxygen to baby. I'm sure just a few hits, wouldn't be a big deal, though. I read a study that found women who used cannabis during pregnancy had babies with higher IQs than those of women who did not lol.


----------



## yippiehippie

Any recommendations for a small vaporizer?


----------



## MommyO

Deer valley isn't bad. Found ourselves a nice little house on a very quiet street just wish we had more of a yard!


----------



## summerville

Hello all!! SO GRATEFUL to have found this group! I'm a sahm of a beautiful on. year old boy and currently 10 weeks pregnant with our second baby. I'm still breastfeeding and I've pretty much abstained from marijuana(other than once or twice since my son was born). However with this pregnancy the nausea and depression are wearing me down to the point I've just been in tears most of the day. A few days ago I gave in and smoked and have for the past several days to get some relief.
Anyways I'm a nervous wreck now because we have a wic appt tomorrow and I'm not sure if we'll be tested for thc? And Id like to ask too, when would a doctor check a babys diaper/ bloodwork for thc? I think my son might have a yeast infection ir uti annd I'm scared of what might happen? When should a nursing mom whoss toked worry about the child getting tested? any advice or experience would be great!!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summerville*
> 
> Hello all!! SO GRATEFUL to have found this group! I'm a sahm of a beautiful on. year old boy and currently 10 weeks pregnant with our second baby. I'm still breastfeeding and I've pretty much abstained from marijuana(other than once or twice since my son was born). However with this pregnancy the nausea and depression are wearing me down to the point I've just been in tears most of the day. A few days ago I gave in and smoked and have for the past several days to get some relief.
> Anyways I'm a nervous wreck now because we have a wic appt tomorrow and I'm not sure if we'll be tested for thc? And Id like to ask too, when would a doctor check a babys diaper/ bloodwork for thc? I think my son might have a yeast infection ir uti annd I'm scared of what might happen? When should a nursing mom whoss toked worry about the child getting tested? any advice or experience would be great!!


I really can't imagine WIC testing, or caring really. I've been in the program in 2 states for 3 yrs and there's never any question, they're more concerned w/diet. Just tell them what they want to hear and they'll give you your checks.

I don't go to the doctor much, but the times I have taken them there's no worries, I wouldn't know why they'd test unless you show up totally stoned, lol! If they have no reason to be suspicious then why would they test for any drugs? Why would a doc check a diaper for THC? Just be responsible, it sounds like you're really worried about this, maybe study more about it so you're not so scared of it? I personally would take the mj over the depression/nausea, for the health of your babies and you, but if you're not sure it's the right choice it'll just make you more anxious. Good luck


----------



## dinahx

WIC only gets involved if they KNOW that you have an Active Medical Card, in a legal state. Then they discourage you from breastfeeding and won't give you your free pump. That's it. It is totally not evidence based, but that is what does go down. They don't otherwise test.


----------



## summerville

Thank you for the replies







we went to our first appt today at wic and they tested for iron...and my weight ;( but wow I had myself so worked up! Honestly the mj is a godsend for the m/s and depression so my plan is just to use it as needed up until 15 weeks or so(when babys meconium starts storing up). I definitely don't want to use it if I'm going to be stressing over my sson being tested tho. But that was something I was trying to find information on, like if a pediatrician decides to check babys blood/urine wouldn't the test be comprehensive and test for thc? The doctor may not be looking for it but the labs may still show it because they test for everything in order to find out what's causing the issue? Does anybody know how that works? I've been searching online and can't seem to find an answer and its hard searching for something that's still taboo lol kwim? Other than that Id love to continue with the mj until m/s subsides.


----------



## dinahx

They do test in the hospital, sorta on the regular.

However, they don't @ just regular Dr. Apts for your child or anything. I am not really sure that much transfers during lactation either (I have seen studies as low as 0.2% of maternal dose, not really enough to cause a positive or detectable effects, but you could buy some cheap tests @ the $ store if you wanted to test while nursing.


----------



## MountainMama88

Hi there, new to this site  Ill just start by saying how very happy I am to have found you all. Aside from two relatives and my DH, I have no friends who smoke, so sometimes I can feel pretty isolated. I have smoked heavily*(in my opinion, whats a lot?) for about 5 years or so and it has been so wonderful. I use to have a lot of stress, anxiety, headaches, stomach aches and trouble sleeping. Since I started smoking, I honestly feel like a more relaxed, easy going person and enjoy my life more. Well, just found out recently that I'm pregnant and about 5 weeks along. I thought that I would have to stop smoking for the pregnancy and maybe even for good, but I have been doing a lot of research and reading these threads and I'm now thinking that might not be the case.

It seems that there are a lot of mothers out there that have smoked through their pregnancy and did not have any complications from it. Most everything I have read suggests that there is no real evidence that smoking mj will harm the fetus or cause long term side effects. I would imagine that pharmaceuticals would be way more detrimental, but that is only my opinion. When I take everything I have read and combine that with my own logic and opinions, I really don't think that it will cause any harm, besides the smoke causing oxygen deprivation, which makes sense. But I also do not want to risk the health of my future child.

I have read many posts from people stating they smoked while pregnant. I'm wondering how much you were smoking and was it on a daily basis? I used to pretty much only smoke in the evenings, maybe more on the weekends. When I got the PPT I stopped smoking and have had a very hard time falling and staying asleep. I took a hit or two out of a vaporizer in the evenings the last couple of nights to help me fall asleep. I cant imagine that sleep deprivation would be good for a developing fetus.

I know it's been a while since someone has posted, but if you could find it in your hearts to help a fellow smoker out and share your experience smoking while pregnant. My main questions are:

*Did you tell your midwife?* I have a consultation in a week and would really like to get her opinion on this but am afraid that she wont take me as a birth center/home birth client if I'm honest. Will admitting to this and seeking information make me ineligible for an out of hospital birth? I live in western Washington.

Did you have any complications during pregnancy that you might think relates to smoking while pregnant?

Did your babies end up with any physical or behavioral abnormalities? I'm especially curious to hear from mothers of older children, even adults, because I know there had to have been smoking mamas back in the day!

I have read several of Ina Mays books and havent found it mentioned. I don't want to stereotype or anything, but it wouldn't surprise me if people who gave birth at the farm were smokers. Any one have any info on this?

I apologize for the long post, I just have a lot of questions and just honestly want to do the right thing. Thanks!


----------



## trekkingirl

most hospitals will test for MJ and might even get social services involved. But isn't it legal in Washington now? Or maybe I'm thinking of another state. I've never had a midwife only hospital births so I couldn't give advice there. Congrats on your pregnancy!!! and welcome to MDC


----------



## dinahx

So smoking anything in pregnancy does involve some oxygen loss: I would invest in a non-combustible method, like a vape . . .

As for Ina May, I have been told all that talk in Spiritual Midwifery about highs is less metaphorical than one might think! LOL


----------



## RaeRae91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainMama88*
> 
> Hi there, new to this site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just start by saying how very happy I am to have found you all. Aside from two relatives and my DH, I have no friends who smoke, so sometimes I can feel pretty isolated. I have smoked heavily*(in my opinion, whats a lot?) for about 5 years or so and it has been so wonderful. I use to have a lot of stress, anxiety, headaches, stomach aches and trouble sleeping. Since I started smoking, I honestly feel like a more relaxed, easy going person and enjoy my life more. Well, just found out recently that I'm pregnant and about 5 weeks along. I thought that I would have to stop smoking for the pregnancy and maybe even for good, but I have been doing a lot of research and reading these threads and I'm now thinking that might not be the case.
> It seems that there are a lot of mothers out there that have smoked through their pregnancy and did not have any complications from it. Most everything I have read suggests that there is no real evidence that smoking mj will harm the fetus or cause long term side effects. I would imagine that pharmaceuticals would be way more detrimental, but that is only my opinion. When I take everything I have read and combine that with my own logic and opinions, I really don't think that it will cause any harm, besides the smoke causing oxygen deprivation, which makes sense. But I also do not want to risk the health of my future child.
> I have read many posts from people stating they smoked while pregnant. I'm wondering how much you were smoking and was it on a daily basis? I used to pretty much only smoke in the evenings, maybe more on the weekends. When I got the PPT I stopped smoking and have had a very hard time falling and staying asleep. I took a hit or two out of a vaporizer in the evenings the last couple of nights to help me fall asleep. I cant imagine that sleep deprivation would be good for a developing fetus.
> I know it's been a while since someone has posted, but if you could find it in your hearts to help a fellow smoker out and share your experience smoking while pregnant. My main questions are:
> _*Did you tell your midwife?*_ I have a consultation in a week and would really like to get her opinion on this but am afraid that she wont take me as a birth center/home birth client if I'm honest. Will admitting to this and seeking information make me ineligible for an out of hospital birth? I live in western Washington.
> Did you have any complications during pregnancy that you might think relates to smoking while pregnant?
> Did your babies end up with any physical or behavioral abnormalities? I'm especially curious to hear from mothers of older children, even adults, because I know there had to have been smoking mamas back in the day!
> I have read several of Ina Mays books and havent found it mentioned. I don't want to stereotype or anything, but it wouldn't surprise me if people who gave birth at the farm were smokers. Any one have any info on this?
> 
> I apologize for the long post, I just have a lot of questions and just honestly want to do the right thing. Thanks!


Hey! I have smoked, mainly out of a vape for both of my pregnancies, my children are fine. I would say I am a heavy consumer. Usually vaping about 3-5 times a day. A half oz lasts us a little over a week. My midwife is aware and the only thing she has said is she suggest I slow down/stop a few weeks prior to birth, just so I wouldn't have to worry about cps if they did happen to test the baby. But I'm not worried about cps at all.. The only negative I've had is it makes my normal pregnancy cravings 10x worse lol


----------



## Mal85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaeRae91*
> 
> Hey! I have smoked, mainly out of a vape for both of my pregnancies, my children are fine. I would say I am a heavy consumer. Usually vaping about 3-5 times a day. A half oz lasts us a little over a week. My midwife is aware and the only thing she has said is she suggest I slow down/stop a few weeks prior to birth, just so I wouldn't have to worry about cps if they did happen to test the baby. But I'm not worried about cps at all.. The only negative I've had is it makes my normal pregnancy cravings 10x worse lol


This was pretty much me too during both of my pregnancies. I smoke daily, although less frequently now (once a day, as opposed to a few times a day). I quit several weeks before my due date both times, though since I had hospital births.


----------



## yippiehippie

Also a regular 'vaper' during pregnancy (at least every evening, often throughout the day if feeling sick or stressed). Otherwise there would be very little food or sleep for me! Both mine are healthy and intellegent, most developmental milestones came early too. I wouldn't tell your midwife unless you totally trust her, but if you barely know her yet you might want to stay on the safe side. Also don't write it down anywhere, you don't want that in your chart if you need to transfer. I've never stopped before the due date, never worried about it I guess.

You might start getting morning sickness too, it's a little early now, and that's the only thing that allowed me to eat for the first few wks of all mine. Eating stoned is healthier than not eating at all or throwing it all up


----------



## MountainMama88

Thank you all for your replies. Yes it is "legal" in Washington now, but that is not to say that you still wont get in trouble for it, and being pregnant I'm really not sure what they would do. I think the the worst part of this for me, is just not knowing. Not knowing what my midwife will say/do, not knowing how things will turn out whether I smoke or not, not knowing if I am making the right decision no matter what I decide. I am kind of a control freak, I just like to have all the information and know every step of the process and whats going to happen next, and with pregnancy, and then motherhood, there is so much unknown. It is very hard to get used to, and Ive barely started!


----------



## ikikyler

I am not sure why I have such a longing. I guess I really feel like I need to figure some very big choices about where to raise my kids (lifestyle) and that is pretty open for us, but family is on the East Coast. Anyway.. I just read someone else's thread that really fit me.


----------



## gennaxo

Did any of you happen to catch Dr Gupta's special on CNN called "Weed"? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## spiderdust

I haven't caught it yet... hoping to find it online and watch it soon!

Have any of you tried juicing MJ? Apparently in its unheated form, the THC is actually THCA and not psychoactive, but still has a lot of the health benefits (plenty of CBDA, Delta-9, etc.). I currently get a raw juice from my local dispensary (juiced MJ mixed with juiced fruit and veggies), but am considering growing and juicing my own. Just wondering if anyone else uses this form.


----------



## Mal85

Haven't tried juicing, but a friend of mine makes a highly concentrated drink that we dilute in water or soda (Coke really is the best for complimenting flavors for some reason). He cooks highly potent pot in the oven, then mixes it with grain alcohol somehow and boils it to a certain temp. I've watched him do it a few times but can't remember all the steps involved. It's great though. Like a slow release high that makes me feel a little peppy too. I love it.


----------



## meta mom

hey yippiehippie and or anyone else.. can you recommend a small vaporizer? Oh, and do you know if you can use the vaped cannabis to make something?


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meta mom*
> 
> hey yippiehippie and or anyone else.. can you recommend a small vaporizer? Oh, and do you know if you can use the vaped cannabis to make something?


I ended up getting a Da Vinci vape. I like it b/c you can tell the exact temp. Drawback is loading it and doesn't hold a ton. But you can use it for essential oils too which is neat. We've made baked goods w/the left overs, you could smoke it too, but yuk. I can't say I remember what the baked goods were like, but I believe it worked, just cook in butter first like w/any other!


----------



## rosie2727

Ha!! Never even imagined looking up using MJ during pregnancy! I am currently miscarrying and have smoked cigs for 18 years. Was looking up vaping info and came across this! I know I need to quit smoking and since this is my 3rd mc, I just feel I should try everything possible to be as healthy as possible. But I do love me some MJ! I live in OK and I'd bet this will be the LAST state to legalize. So freaking conservative here! But then again, ppl my age, 37, are pretty open to it even if they don't partake. So maybe if more of our younger population would actually vote....or maybe as the older generation dies off....wishful thinking.

Anyway, great finding this thread. I always quit toking as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I do have 3 healthy children. It never occurred to me to continue....glad to hear so many ppl have had positive experiences with this.


----------



## preemieprincess

Anyone who's been told MJ will hurt their unborn/ BFing baby, research the work of Dr. Melanie Dreher. It's been ridiculously repressed. MJ is **GOOD** for your baby. You'll end up with a really darn smart kid if you use MJ while pregnant. Granted, smoking anything causes oxygen deprivation, but there are plenty of other methods of MJ consumption.

Unfortunately, CPS can get involved if mama tests positive. I know a super-awesome, AP couple in California (where it is legal) who ended up with CPS threatening them, and mama had to be tested regularly by CPS until baby was about 6 months old.


----------



## spiderdust

preemieprincess said:


> Anyone who's been told MJ will hurt their unborn/ BFing baby, research the work of Dr. Melanie Dreher. It's been ridiculously repressed. MJ is **GOOD** for your baby. You'll end up with a really darn smart kid if you use MJ while pregnant. Granted, smoking anything causes oxygen deprivation, but there are plenty of other methods of MJ consumption.
> 
> Unfortunately, CPS can get involved if mama tests positive. I know a super-awesome, AP couple in California (where it is legal) who ended up with CPS threatening them, and mama had to be tested regularly by CPS until baby was about 6 months old.


Just bumping up again :thumb


----------



## yashibowa79

preemieprincess said:


> Anyone who's been told MJ will hurt their unborn/ BFing baby, research the work of Dr. Melanie Dreher. It's been ridiculously repressed. MJ is **GOOD** for your baby. You'll end up with a really darn smart kid if you use MJ while pregnant. Granted, smoking anything causes oxygen deprivation, but there are plenty of other methods of MJ consumption.
> 
> Unfortunately, CPS can get involved if mama tests positive. I know a super-awesome, AP couple in California (where it is legal) who ended up with CPS threatening them, and mama had to be tested regularly by CPS until baby was about 6 months old.


wow...this is pretty interesting. i, myself have smoked my share of mj early on in life, however when it comes to having a baby, why even think about putting him or her at risk? why can't you just go without it? if you find yourself making all kinds of excuses of WHY to use it, then you may have an addiction. and i'd recommend going to seeing a psychiatrist... these days doctors will say and give you anything! they also want to get their name out, so they will stir up controversial topics and so forth.

all i can see is BE CAREFUL and better to go down the safe route and not put anything like that in your body!!


----------



## Fembot

yashibowa79 said:


> wow...this is pretty interesting. i, myself have smoked my share of mj early on in life, however when it comes to having a baby, why even think about putting him or her at risk? why can't you just go without it? if you find yourself making all kinds of excuses of WHY to use it, then you may have an addiction. and i'd recommend going to seeing a psychiatrist... these days doctors will say and give you anything! they also want to get their name out, so they will stir up controversial topics and so forth.
> 
> all i can see is BE CAREFUL and better to go down the safe route and not put anything like that in your body!!


First of all, MJ is not addicting, no more than sex is addicting. Yes, there are cases where people have psychological issues and use something (sex, MJ, video games, etc) to distract them from real life and feel good. However, MJ in itself is not addicting.
It's not a matter of why not go without it, it's a matter of why should you? There are far more harmful things that most pregnant women are exposed to, including white sugar, cow milk, caffeine, toxins in the air, in our plastic, in our lip gloss, etc. The argument that MJ puts the baby at risk ignores all the other, much riskier things that we expose our babies to at every moment of their gestation. Also, as mentioned previously, there are multiple studies that show positive results from the use of MJ while pregnant and nursing. All credible evidence shows that MJ is one of the most benign substances we can put in our bodies. We actually have a specific receptor in our brain for THC (unlike other drugs which act on other receptors in our brain) and it's naturally occurring in breast milk as well.

I hope you don't take this as a personal attack, your view is a very common one. I just couldn't bypass the chance to say something.


----------



## yashibowa79

Fembot said:


> First of all, MJ is not addicting, no more than sex is addicting. Yes, there are cases where people have psychological issues and use something (sex, MJ, video games, etc) to distract them from real life and feel good. However, MJ in itself is not addicting.
> It's not a matter of why not go without it, it's a matter of why should you? There are far more harmful things that most pregnant women are exposed to, including white sugar, cow milk, caffeine, toxins in the air, in our plastic, in our lip gloss, etc. The argument that MJ puts the baby at risk ignores all the other, much riskier things that we expose our babies to at every moment of their gestation. Also, as mentioned previously, there are multiple studies that show positive results from the use of MJ while pregnant and nursing. All credible evidence shows that MJ is one of the most benign substances we can put in our bodies. We actually have a specific receptor in our brain for THC (unlike other drugs which act on other receptors in our brain) and it's naturally occurring in breast milk as well.
> 
> I hope you don't take this as a personal attack, your view is a very common one. I just couldn't bypass the chance to say something.


i don't take this as a personal attack at all! and i welcome the debate.

MJ is infact a psychologically addictive substance, proven by plenty of studies. maybe its not "phycially" addicting, but it is 100% psycho. there are also just as many studies out there that show mj is bad for you, even while you are not pregnant....so one could only image what it would do to baby.

you also mention about receptors. yes, we have thc receptors, correct. we also have opiate receptors naturally too. maybe it's ok to do some pain pills or heroin?

main point is....again, you don't NEED mj during pregnancy. it's way too early on to study whether or not it truly has any benefits whatsoever. we're still very early on in the medical field with these studies and it will take much longer to understand the long term effects.

the question continues....why even bother put your baby at risk, when there could be a potential negative consequence?

....NOT WORTH IT


----------



## Fembot

There is nothing unique to cannabis that makes it a psychologically addictive than any pleasurable activity, like I mentioned earlier, such as sex, video games, or watching t.v. Many of the studies showing negative effects are of questionable validity due to the government sponsored war on drugs. Furthermore, most of these studies contradict each other, concluding possible outcomes that are not peer reviewed to be correct, unlike say alcohol. 

There are cultures in the world in which MJ is socially accepted with no exception to use during pregnancy and these cultures, such as Jamaica, do not show generations of birth defects or psychological issues. Birth defects from harder drugs are documented because upon scientific study they become obvious. There is quite the difference between pain medication and heroin, and many women would take pain medication, as prescribed, during pregnancy because it's socially acceptable.

You also don't need refined sugar, toxic make-up, toxic air, the effects of electromagnetic radiation, cows milk, and many other substances that are proven to harm a developing baby. Yet you don't hear people telling women they shouldn't risk having a chocolate bar or using cosmetics.

So not only is there no concrete proof of negative effects of MJ use during pregnancy, there are documented benefits to use for some mothers, such as those with severe morning sickness or eating disorders, or even anxiety issues. These babies are much better off being exposed to MJ than not getting enough nutrients, which is the biggest source of complications at birth.


----------



## yashibowa79

Fembot said:


> There is nothing unique to cannabis that makes it a psychologically addictive than any pleasurable activity, like I mentioned earlier, such as sex, video games, or watching t.v. Many of the studies showing negative effects are of questionable validity due to the government sponsored war on drugs. Furthermore, most of these studies contradict each other, concluding possible outcomes that are not peer reviewed to be correct, unlike say alcohol.
> 
> There are cultures in the world in which MJ is socially accepted with no exception to use during pregnancy and these cultures, such as Jamaica, do not show generations of birth defects or psychological issues. Birth defects from harder drugs are documented because upon scientific study they become obvious. There is quite the difference between pain medication and heroin, and many women would take pain medication, as prescribed, during pregnancy because it's socially acceptable.
> 
> You also don't need refined sugar, toxic make-up, toxic air, the effects of electromagnetic radiation, cows milk, and many other substances that are proven to harm a developing baby. Yet you don't hear people telling women they shouldn't risk having a chocolate bar or using cosmetics.
> 
> So not only is there no concrete proof of negative effects of MJ use during pregnancy, there are documented benefits to use for some mothers, such as those with severe morning sickness or eating disorders, or even anxiety issues. These babies are much better off being exposed to MJ than not getting enough nutrients, which is the biggest source of complications at birth.


Sounds good.

Well keep us all posted on the long-term affects you notice down the road.

Thanks!


----------



## Fembot

Sorry, but I won't be your one person case study. Feel free to educate yourself though, there are plenty of women who see positive, or no negative affects on their families. While you're at it, I would suggest looking at the documented negative affects of the other substances I mentioned, such as cows milk or white sugar.
Knowledge is power!


----------



## caspian's mama

*~jah bless~*


----------

